# GON Blast in Atlanta



## Razor Blade (Jun 8, 2016)

At the end of July we will be at the Blast again this year. Be sure to come by our tables and say hello. Visit for awhile. Carl { Anvil Head } and i , Scout and James will be there in the same spot as last time. I will post up the dates and table numbers as soon as i find them again. See ya there. Scott


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 8, 2016)

Hope to make it there again with the family.  Always a good time.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 9, 2016)

We have fun no doubt.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 10, 2016)

I lost my neck knife last week and now I feel naked.
Not sure if I can wait 6 weeks for another but if you'll have some at the Blast I'll try.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 11, 2016)

Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 11, 2016)

I will try to have a few neck knives with me.


----------



## jbrooker (Jun 13, 2016)

Scout and will be there, there just might not be room in the booth for all 4 of us, Scout and I may have to wonder the halls


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 14, 2016)

James, Scottie and I had it figured just the opposite......

Hey Chips, you really should wear more clothes!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 16, 2016)

Dates for GON Blast (what I have) July 29-30-31


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 17, 2016)

I like your thinking Carl.Dates look correct.


----------



## one hogman (Jul 31, 2016)

Good to see you at the Blast Scott, wish I could AFFORD one of those FANCY knives you making these days they are PURTY!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 1, 2016)

It was good to see both of y'all, and I look forward to seeing y'all this fall at trackrock.


----------



## pine floor (Aug 1, 2016)

Met both anvilhead and razor.. Very nice people and some cool knives. Saving up for one of those cool file knifes he told me how they made.

Thanks guys for the show.

pine floor


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 2, 2016)

Always a pleasure to see/meet old friends and new ones. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 2, 2016)

pine floor said:


> Met both anvilhead and razor.. Very nice people and some cool knives. Saving up for one of those cool file knifes he told me how they made.
> 
> Thanks guys for the show.
> 
> pine floor



Scott and Carl are some of the best!! Just don't tell them


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 3, 2016)

We enjoyed seeing you folks again. Had a great time.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 3, 2016)

I was there all day working booth Saturday, where were you


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 3, 2016)

Over against the wall. Out of the way.


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 4, 2016)

Damon said he saw you guys and had fun.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 5, 2016)

I think Damon has fun where ever he goes, but yes he did stop by for a visit.


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 5, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> I think Damon has fun where ever he goes, but yes he did stop by for a visit.



Haha, good point there.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Aug 5, 2016)

Pleasure to meet you both. Can't wait to try my new knife out Carl. It ought to clean a gobbler really nice. 

Nick


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 6, 2016)

Pleasure is all mine Nick. Don't forget to post pics of the blade in action. A knife without an occupation is just a shelf/drawer queen and no better than a busted screwdriver.


----------

